# Joke at NRA Convention by Huckabee WAY out of line!



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

So a joke about somebody pointing a gun at Barack Obama*-is supposed to be funny?!* :eyeroll:



> During a speech before the *National Rifle Association *convention Friday afternoon in Louisville, Kentucky, former Republican presidential candidate Mike Huckabee-who has endorsed *presumptive GOP nominee John McCain-joked that an unexpected offstage noise was Democrat Barack Obama looking to avoid a gunman.*
> 
> "That was Barack Obama, he just tripped off a chair, he's getting ready to speak," said the former Arkansas governor, to audience laughter.
> 
> *"Somebody aimed a gun at him and he dove for the floor."*


Ouch.

Not cool that this happened at an NRA convention folks...

No other way to spin that one.

I couldn't make this stuff up if I tried.

Ryan


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

ah, OK, sweetie! :lol:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

no wait, proper response should have been...."i think the American voter is more interested in the issues that face our country, rather than a little misplaced humor"......yes, this is the correct response....


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

hunter9494 said:


> no wait, proper response should have been...."i think the American voter is more interested in the issues that face our country, rather than a little misplaced humor"......yes, this is the correct response....


No kidding! no place for humor in Ryans life :roll:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Give me a break!

I don't know what side of the fence you sit on but this is a foolish thread for a site full of gun owners.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

I watched a clip of his speech concerning the joke. It wasn't really funny. I think he meant to be funny but it just didn't come off that way. Especially the part of someone pointing a gun. Probable if his last line had of been something like "Somebody just told him he was at the NRA and he dove for the floor" it would have come off better.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

You gotta look at your audience Ryan. The NRA supports safety above all else. The last thing your average NRA member is going to do is point a weapon at somebody, unless its a life or death scenario.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Gun Owner said:


> You gotta look at your audience Ryan. The NRA supports safety above all else. The last thing your average NRA member is going to do is point a weapon at somebody, unless its a life or death scenario.


I fully agree.. which is why I raised the point.

That was a foolish joke. The rest of the non hunting/gun owning country doesn't see it as funny.

I know that, and you know that, and we all know what the NRA stands for... we just don't need to be giving the anti's any ammunition to make their point...


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Bull S*&t............Typical double standand if Leno or Letterman would have said it. It would of never got reported.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Huckabee already admitted the mistake and apologized for it.

He did it again yesterday on Meet The Press.

He also said that it probably won't be the last time he says something dumb.

Imagine that, an honest person that doesn't think they are infallible and admits their mistake right away. A person could like someone like that.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

redlabel said:


> Huckabee already admitted the mistake and apologized for it.
> 
> He did it again yesterday on Meet The Press.
> 
> ...


Isn't that the truth. If the guy wasn't so soft on illegal aliens he would be my first choice. To late now I guess, unless the true conservatives revolt against McDuffus.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I think it was funny :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think so too, but the world has become so PC that if you want to run for political office it isn't wise to say such things in public. Isn't that a shame? The most disgusting thing is it appears that PC is a liberal baby and they get to determine what is politically correct. One of my biggest if not the biggest pet peeve of mine is PC. What can we expect from people who are so shallow that words speak louder than deeds?

The joke wasn't McCain's mistake. His mistake was violating the sensitivity of guys who wear little silk frilly things under their male facade clothing.


----------

